# Worst Hook in body story!!!



## redman84 (Mar 12, 2010)

Just a quick little survey to see if anyone will be able to measure up to my story from this weekend? In a small boat with 3 people....one being my girlfriends 10 year old son that still isn't the greatest at casting.. Well with a 5 awt (sp) off set shank gamagatzu hook and a 8" lizard he starts casting did well the first couple of times then wack right into the side of my neck....yes I said neck! The hook buried in right between my adam's apple and carotid artery. Needless to say I freaked out instantly....seconds later when I realized I wasn't bleeding out my BP dropped but man did it look nasty. Was at Kiser so the girlfriend had to row back to shore as quick as she could so we could get the squad called, all in all it was a good camping trip minus the few hours in Urbana ER. No lets hear some of ya'lls hooked stories...

P.s. Fishing report.....My girlfriends son caught a whopper...me! No other fish were even felt.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

YEEEEOOOOWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

cant even try to top that bro! sure hope you're ok 
maybe consider a kevlar turtle neck?? just byb


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

I think the scariest thing is you went to Urbana hospital,I know some who work their and others who DR.their.Keep an eye on you wounds for infection and don't beleave everything your told their!


----------



## redman84 (Mar 12, 2010)

The DR was great actually got a surgeon to pull it out.. The EMTs weren't the greatest but the O2 was awesome being pumped into my nose.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I hooked my buddy barb deep with 2 out of 3 hooks on my shad rap sr7 treble, right behind the arm pit. Pretty sensitive area, certainly not as painful looking as yours... 

I felt so bad about it I insisted he punch me in the face, he was quick to take me up on that offer.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

man thats nasty!! If it hit the artery it could have been fatal too. Gkad to see your still with us!


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

a friend of mine got 5/0 worm hook in the ole sack of marbles.... Cut the fishing trip short for a trip to the ER.:doctor:


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry, but I didn't take any pictures....


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

A packed boat at moggy throwing a pinmin with a weight and small bobber hooked into the back of my neck right at the crease below skull line snapped and it hurt like heck, my brother and i were both rolling on the floor, i pulled it out with pliers..... i will never forget that


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Ouchers!!! I've never been hooked,but saw my dad try to get a walleye out of a net at Erie and the rod was bent with tension of the fish.As soon as he reached into the net,that wigglewart popped out of the walleye's mouth and catapulted right into his thumb. All 3 points of 1 treblehook buried deep and a 7 mile ride back to dock. . He's also taken 2 bombers in his hands.Those Tx2 hooks on them bombers are very sharp.

Get out there and get some good posts about kiser.As soon as I can find some stablizers for my canoe,I'll try to get over there.


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

actually hooked my ex girlfriend in the middle of her bottom lip last year. i was about to cast one of my cat poles, had about 7' of line hanging out, she walked behind me as i was casting, i felt a hard tug and turned around to find my ex lying on her stomach, hook through her lip, crying her eyes out. i laughed.


----------



## stewey (Jan 28, 2009)

Yours was bad, but..............


----------



## redman84 (Mar 12, 2010)

ok that one made me cringe a little.... but i was wondering about personal stories....the one in the eye was just a googled pic. I like hearing fishing stories where people share similiar experiances like getting hooked. things of that nature not just googling stuff....know what i mean


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Im speechless


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Don`t know if ot counts technically as "hooked' or not, but early 1980 was fishing on a wreck off Jacksonville Fla on a charter. 1 older dude was tossing this "S" shaped lure rather than jigging, he rares back and his lure`s bottom hook snags this guy`s big loop ear ring and tore it out as he cast. This guy screams bloody murder and goes to the deck, covered in blood, just thrashing; we thought old dude tore his jugglar vein. Old dude reels in and sure enough there`s a badly bent hoop ear ring on the hook...OUCH ! We had to keep the young guy from seriously HURTING old dude ! As soon as they got off the boat old dude got his nose broke and knocked on his duff.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

No, I definitely can't top that! Looks like you got lucky by a millimeter or so. It would have scared the poop out of me.


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

Mine's nothing compared to yours, but it was almost as bad. Last week, I was wading in the river and my line kept twisting over the rod tip. So I pulled my rod towards myself to unloop it, when the rebel craw came shooting out of the water and hooked into my forehead about 1" above my left eye. Scared the you know what out of me!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Best 1 saw as far as actually "getting hooked' was at the CJ Marina, probabily 10+ yrs ago; me and my cousin were out about 1AM crappie fishing. This other guy is tossing a white looking "Hot`N` Tot", catching a few small bass. He gets a GOOD bite, fights it, and starts hoisting it up over the wall. It turns out to be a 3- 4 lb walleye, and my cousin says to him "Nice walleye." To which the guy says "Naw, it`s a largemouth" and proceeds to put the ole "lip lock" on it. The "largemouth" proceeds to impale his thumb with it`s fangs and shook it`s head resulting in cutting his thumbnail very neatly into 2 pieces AND returned the favor and hooked him in the joint of his thumb. Dude grabs the fish by the tail and flopped on it with both knees yelling "HELP! HELP! It BIT me !" We go over, cut the line and unhooked the fish, then cut the ring off the treble. He left to go to the hospital, after giving us the fish, and saying he will ALWAYS remember the white spot on the lower tail fin and "glowing" eyes...


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

rustyhooks said:


> YEEEEOOOOWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> cant even try to top that bro! sure hope you're ok
> maybe consider a kevlar turtle neck?? just byb


I hope I never come close to topping that one!

But we've all seen Bill Dance yank a snagged hook in his crotch. Oooooohhh that hurts!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

THAT, sir, was a CLASSIC ! Almost makes ya think about taking up bowling...


----------



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

Caught my 12-yr-old son in the eye. Still makes me cringe to think about it. Right in the lens. Thank God the barb didn't go through; that hook slid out on its own but we had to go to Children's Hospital to get the other hook out of his eyelid. The eye surgeon later told us that he sees two things take out people's eyes: Industrial accidents, especially metal workers who catch shards, and fish hooks. Now, I never go anywhere near a fish hook without eye protection, and needless to say neither does my son. ALWAYS WEAR SUNGLASSES!!!! (BTW, my son's vision is 20/20 now, though it had been better than that before the accident. We'll take it, considering.)


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

THANKFULLY it wasn`t that bad! And you notice most "Pros' wear sunglasses...


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Fishing with my ol' Man someone always seems to get hooked. A few that come to mind are, on my bachelor party at Reel Foot lake he reached back to cast and I felt the hook touch my cheek so I closed my eyes to open them a second later to find it was a lot brighter out all the sudden. He had hooked my sunglasses off of my face. 



The second that comes to mind is, I took the ol' man out bass fishing for fathers day and we found a mess of gar and decided to see if they would bite our bass lures. He got the hang of hooking them pretty quickly. Then he had one on that was about 3.5-4 feet long and I reached down to grab the hooks with my pliers when the fish jerked it's head and the bow of the ol' mans rod catapulted the crankbait right into my hand, which freaked me out and I threw the pliers into the river. Luckily the hooks went all the way through and I had another set of pliers in the boat to cut the barbs off the hooks and pull them out.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Back when I was 10-12, I was at Boy Scout camp in Kentucky (forget which lake). One of the scoutmasters brought his bass boat and took me and two of my buddies out fishing. We took a short ride, stopped the boat, and tied our lures on. The scout master, one of my buddies, and I all started fishing. My other buddy finally got his crankbait tied on and went to cast. When he did this, his lure was still sitting on the floor of the boat with a bunch of slack line. As he cast, the lure whipped up off the floor and embedded two of the three hooks on one of the trebles right through my right ear. Worst part about it, was that he kept tugging on it, trying to cast it forward. After a few good screams, he realized what he was caught up on. We had to run back into camp to cut the barbs off and remove the hooks. My buddy let me keep the crank and I still have it to this day. A few months later at an awards banquet, I received a plaque with a treble hook the size of my fist on it. Engraved, it said "Hooked on Scouting"


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

I hope you at least got lucky later that day. You deserve that much at least.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I didn't even go fishing today and ended up with a hook in my head lol. I've had 3 hooks (technically 4 if you count the dually jitterbug) in me in 4 years now. This was the least troublesome. The first my brother was trying to yank an inline spinner from a tree. Well he got it free all right and it ended up lodging itself in my upper lip. We were on the west side of oshay and I started feeling nautious pretty quickly. Ended up puking in the canoe, and started to feel like I was losing my balance and would fall over the edge and drown (and I was on the floor of the canoe down low with hands on sides). Luckily this didn't happen and the e-room took care of it. Next one I got (one prong) of both hooks of a jitterbug in my foot. They were putting tension on my skin and it hurt like heck. When you spread the hooks as far apart as they would go, the puntures were 1" further than the prongs were when spread at their max(eroom got them out after 3-5 minutes and it cost just under 1k). And this happened today when my friend got back from fishing. He had gotten a crankbait stuck in his shorts. I was setting the trolling battery in the garage and he was standing next to me. I quickly stood up and got it lodged in my head (one treble of the crank attached to his shorts, the other to my head lol). The 91 year old retired neighbor doctor (sharp as a tack, mows his lawn with a 1952 tractor that runs like brand new - he maintains it) got out his handy dandy kit from med school that he had used till 85) pushed the barb through (could hear the "pop" when it went through), cut the barb off and pulled out the hook. Inevitably in the next 2 years I will get another hook in me.


----------

